# Input on future lighting



## Dukagora (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a 20 gallon tall tank with Java fern/moss, Moneywort, and Hornwort. I am looking at this fixture for lighting in the future. My logic is I can adjust the amount of light since it will have 4 slots available for bulbs.

http://www.aquatraders.com/24-inch-4x24W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52303.htm

Or maybe this one.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

The reviews for that one worry me a bit.

To me, I would buy the aquatraders.com unit. Does anyone see a reason not to? A red flag that my novice eyes cant see yet?


----------

